# What to use instead of alcohol wipes



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Just got my juice out and realised i have no alchol wipes. I dont feel comfortable jabbin without steralising the area first. Is there anything else i could use?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have used wet wipes plenty of times with no issues, i dont make a habbit from it, just when i run out of swabs. Can you not get to a needle exchange and get some swabs and pins while ya there?

I have used that alcohol hand cleaner in the past aswell, the stuff they use in hospitals.


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

anything with alcohol can be used to sterilise an area, could even use listerine mouthwash if you absolutely have to, but swabs would be the best option.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

I use listerine anyway, you can use more and sterilse the area properly.

Any high ABV alcohol might do in a pinch too I'd have thought, vodka? Lol.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

just use some aftershave if you have any....


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

spit on your finger and rub it on the area:lol:

buy some hand gel stuff from boots


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I bought some alcohol whipes the other day from my local chemist


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Alcohol gel works well, it's cheap and easy to use plus there's no cleaning up after.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

soap and water will do the job. I jabbed for years just washing first


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

http://www.medisave.co.uk/uniwipe-preinjection-swabs-per-box-of-100-p-1141.html

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3984.m570.l1313&_nkw=injection+wipes&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Buy some they are only cheap stock up so you never run out i have got some next day off of ebay before


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

baby wipes do the job


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> A lot of people don't bother. Doctors don't bother when they give injections (at least not here anyway)


correct! largely because, a wipe of alcohol will not kill all the bacteria anyway..



Tinytom said:


> soap and water will do the job. I jabbed for years just washing first


x2 In fact, after a shower is the best time to jab; your friendly bacteria are of course present, but thats no problem, and the bad ones are washed of.. and your muscle is nice,warm and relaxed.. washing has been shown to be more effective than alcohol wipes..

Oh yeah.. before an operation surgeons wash with hot water and soap.. not alcohol wipes...

I haven't wipes for any of my sub-q (GH/Peps) or IM shots, for years.


----------



## sarci sparki (Mar 5, 2011)

Can you not get hold of some surgical spirit?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

listerine or neat baby milton does the job. It's not so much for the jab site as it is for wiping the top of the vials.


----------



## andy0601# (Jul 19, 2010)

Vinegar!!! LOL


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> listerine or neat baby milton does the job. It's not so much for the jab site as it is for wiping the top of the vials.


Oh yeah- good point about the top of the vial! forgot about that bit!


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I've always used that anti-swine flu hand gel, "borrowed" from the loo at work. I saw it in the 99p store yesterday, too.

It has isopropyl alcohol in it (Propan-2-ol, as we chemists are now supposed to call it). Rubbing alcohol from boots is the same stuff, but with some stinky wintergreen-type stuff in it. You can also buy a can of IPA from Maplins.

This gel is also great for cleaning computer keyboards and getting sneeze marks off laptop screens


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Vodka


----------



## norvo (Mar 30, 2011)

have used tcp for years,dont know how effective is, i just like the smell of it


----------

